# K70 Vengeance Peinlich panne



## SirTwisterix (3. Juni 2016)

Moin

Da ich bis heute noch keine Antwort von Corsair bekommen habe versuche ich es nu leider über diesen öffentlichen weg . 

Am 31.5.2016 also vor 4 tagen musste ich ein Ticket öffnen da ich ein lustig Problem mit meiner Tastatur habe 

Meine Papageien habe an meiner Corsair K70 einige tasten Zerstört , ich wollte nur wissen ob man diese tasten nach bestellen kann da diese keinen halt mehr haben was doch etwas ärgerlich ist bei einer 140 Euro Tastatur ;-/	

Grüße 

Twist


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (3. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube einzeln gibts die nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Juni 2016)

Hi SirTwisterix,

magst du mir einmal die Ticketnummer posten, damit ich da mal schauen kann was Sache ist? Ich schau mal, ob ich dir eine Taste von meiner Tastatur zukommen lassen kann.

Grüße


----------



## SirTwisterix (4. Juni 2016)

Klar sende sie als Pn zu sind aber 2 tasten 

ja habe sie auch nur als  set gefunden für einen monster preis


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Juni 2016)

Danke, werde die nächste Woche Infos geben wie es weiter geht. Grüße


----------



## SirTwisterix (6. Juni 2016)

Ok Danke


----------



## SirTwisterix (13. Juni 2016)

Am Anfang lief der Support Kontakt ja sehr gut aber jetzt warte ich seit 15 tagen auf ne konstruktive Lösung bzw zusammen Arbeit  
in der zwischen zeit sind wir ja schon weit weg von den 48 StD in den der Support was regeln sollte Also versuche ich es wider hier gibt es neue Infos  oder lösungsfähig Ideen oder Tipps oder oder oder usw usw


----------



## SirTwisterix (20. Juni 2016)

Da weiß man net ob man lachen oder heulen soll das man nix mehr hört , ist zu zeit ne messen das keiner mehr zeit hat von den Mitarbeitern .


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2016)

Sorry für die lange Wartezeit. Ich habe nun endlich die zwei Tasten (Strg + Tab) für dich auftreiben können.

Sende mir deine Adresse via PN und der gepolsterte Umschlag geht bis Ende der Woche raus.

Grüße


----------



## SirTwisterix (29. Juni 2016)

Heute  hatte ich post  2 Tasten sind da , aber bei der Preis Lage sollte Corsair überlegen ein Ersatzteil Shop anzubieten , würde die Sache viel einfacher machen für beide seiten . Ende gut alles Gut


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Juli 2016)

Einen Ersatzteilshop haben wir, siehe meine Signatur. Leider enthält dieser keine kompletten Tastensets. Einzelne Tasten anzubieten ist leider nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Vollständige Tastensets werden von uns direkt auch nicht billig werden. Daher versuche ich zu helfen wo ich kann, auch wenn dies bedeutet, dass ich 2 Tasten von einer meiner Tastaturen rupfen muss.


----------

